# USB Headphone / Mic +Skype



## wicky (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm trying to get Skype set up on my desktop machine... has anybody got it all working correctly?

I've just learnt the hard way the difference between line in & mic in, so now I want a good (not too expensive) USB option that definitely works with Mac & Skype?

Ta


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd buy an iMic, its a USB sound interface that will let you use normal PC-style headphones with mics (and other things too), its that or the logitech usb-interface headsets are quite nice.


----------



## andychrist (Mar 15, 2007)

I am quite happy with my Plantronics DSP-400 Digitally-Enhanced USB Foldable Stereo Headset.

Works perfectly for VoIP on my Mac.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 15, 2007)

What a pity. When I first signed up with Skype they had a Mac Starter Set.

It's USB, earbuds with a mike on the cord and it works great, I like it better than any headset. It cost $20 + shipping but they don't show it on their site any longer. It did take a long time to arrive.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 15, 2007)

Here it is, I found it via Google but it appears to be on the UK site.

http://accessories.skype.com/item?SID=3a45213a947417c3ecc86e330e40388c91d:4580&sku=CSRSKUMP


----------



## wicky (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, that's really helpful. 

The question gets a little more complicated....

My friend has had issues setting Skype up in a way that makes sense and I'd like to avoid the same problems if possible? Not sure if this is hardware related or not?

He uses a Logitech 250 USB headset. Given that he doesn't wear the headset all of the time, it would make sense for the Skype to ring through the main computer speaker (to announce the call). When the call is answered it would make sense for Skype to automatically route the calls audio through the headset (for privacy if nothing else).

It doesn't seem to work that way though. He has to have the main system audio output set to internal speaker (so that he can hear skype ring), and then needs to manually change the pref's to Logitech headset during the call. Is there a way to avoid this problem and make it happen automatically?


----------



## wicky (Mar 15, 2007)

... also, has anybody got a link to a decent mic only option. I've got five sets of headphones already... I really don't feel like I need to own a sixth.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 15, 2007)

wicky said:


> It doesn't seem to work that way though. He has to have the main system audio output set to internal speaker (so that he can hear skype ring), and then needs to manually change the pref's to Logitech headset during the call. Is there a way to avoid this problem and make it happen automatically?


Skype supports Growl ( http://growl.info/about.php ) so I imagine you can set up a Growl alert for the ring.

I played with Growl briefly but it seemed like something I didn't have much use for so I tossed it.

It seems to be very popular though.

Edit: Skype does have a built in option to ring through the speakers when you have a headset connected. I just checked.


----------



## wicky (Mar 15, 2007)

simbalala said:


> Edit: Skype does have a built in option to ring through the speakers when you have a headset connected. I just checked.



Yeah, I just updated my client and now I have a third option in Skype's audio pref's that wasn't there before. Problem solved.

Thanks


----------



## Quicken (Apr 10, 2007)

think this might work for changing headset to speakers
SoundSource 1.0.5 just google it.


----------



## Quicken (Apr 10, 2007)

Logitech 250 USB headset. ...Skype to ring through the main computer speaker (to announce the call). When the call is answered it would make sense for Skype to automatically route the calls audio through the headset 

ok you could try using this software, for changing between headset and speakers
SoundSource 1.0.5

http://www.rogueamoeba.com/freebies/


----------



## wicky (Apr 10, 2007)

I was using an older version of Skype, the new version dosn't have the same problem.

Everything works ok.

Ta


----------



## Quicken (Apr 10, 2007)

somebody mentioned the imic can you just use one of the generic usb adapters. looking get a headset for skype but dont want an expensive one.


----------



## wicky (Apr 10, 2007)

Logitech 250 USB

http://cgi.ebay.com/Logitech-250-St...9705982QQihZ012QQcategoryZ11682QQcmdZViewItem

Works a treat! Good luck.


----------



## Quicken (Apr 10, 2007)

right was looking at that looks nice. was reading a page somewhere lost it now said that usb wasnt needed for intel macs? only chat very little, wonder can a usb adapter be used


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2007)

Quicken, you can still use an iMic or other USB adapter, I do on my intel MBP. I use it as i had a non usb interface headset already, and i use the mac as a general audio interface on my desk. Else the headset Wicky links looks good.


----------

